# how tame ?



## alita (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello guys, I was wondering to what extent can tortoises be tame. I have two babies and I handle them a lot , I take them out for strolls and talk to them hehe 
They certainly don't close up in my presence, and Smiley sometimes comes to me when I call him and offer food. 

So, do you have anything to share? are your tortoises tame?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi there

Cute picture!!  I have eastern box turtles and they are pretty tame. They always come out of their hide when they see me. Its so cute!! Dont ya just feel the love when they do that???


----------



## Katherine (Nov 29, 2012)

I am not sure I would use the word 'tame' persay, but my most of my tortoises are definitely acclimated to and tolerant of human interaction. Sometimes I get the impression my sulcata's actually enjoy a little attention as they are so curious by nature, but that could just be wishful thinking on my part. Mostly mine just recognize people as "not a predator" and potentially as a food vector. It feels good knowing you have provided an environment in which your tortoise feels safe and comfortable enough to expose its vulnerable limbs and head to you; so highfive yourself on doing a good job putting him/her at ease


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 29, 2012)

Last week, I did a little remodel in the leopards room. After using sawzall, pounding nails in, slap tacker, I was surprised to see several leopards coming over to see what I was doing. They didn't even react to the pounding, and my male was bashing into the bottoms of my feet while I was kneeling there.


----------



## Katherine (Nov 29, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Last week, I did a little remodel in the leopards room. After using sawzall, pounding nails in, slap tacker, I was surprised to see several leopards coming over to see what I was doing. They didn't even react to the pounding, and my male was bashing into the bottoms of my feet while I was kneeling there.



So funny; I actually have to move the leopards to a separate pen when ever I do work or plant in their enclosure; they continually assault my ankles and crawl all over me out of curiosity but it is NOT conducive to progress. Maybe they are builders at heart?


----------



## alita (Nov 30, 2012)

hahah that's is so funny . They are curious, yes. And they definitely seem comfy around me, which feels great. Mine are just babies , so hopefully we have a long life together ahead of us


----------



## Neal (Nov 30, 2012)

Katherine said:


> So funny; I actually have to move the leopards to a separate pen when ever I do work or plant in their enclosure; they continually assault my ankles and crawl all over me out of curiosity but it is NOT conducive to progress. Maybe they are builders at heart?



This does not sound like typical leopard tortoise behavior at all. 

I have to do the same thing whenever I am in the backyard, even when I'm just out there playing with my kids.

Tortoises can become very tame and very personable depending on how and how frequently you interact with them. As an example - I hand feed my tortoises a lot. I do this because it makes it easier to examine them closely without poking and prodding at them, which normally agitates them. During this time I also try to rub their heads and necks as sort of a bonding and trust type of thing. Every time I go out there, they flock to me like a bunch of birds.


----------



## cherylim (Nov 30, 2012)

I find that if I put my hand in Emrys' table, he'll run over and will stick his head out and let me stroke him. He's very rarely happy being picked up, though. He's 'tame' enough, if he feels that he's in control.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 30, 2012)

A veterinary surgeon friend has a very large 20 lb. sulcata that roams the house. His tortoise assaults the vacuum when it's out, but not him. 
Fred will come to me when I come to the edge of his outdoor enclosure but not anyone else.


I mean 20 yr. old. Not 20 lb.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 30, 2012)

Of my four, Jennifer was fearlessly tame from Day One, but her breeder's little girl would sit out in the tortoise enclosure and hand-feed his herd (30 or so), so she'd grown up thinking of humans as beneficial.

Ptolemy and Ophelia were both pretty tame within a month or so, while Apollonia has only recently become really tame and trusting (took a bit over a year).

Seems it varies from species to species and individuals...I've had a few that really never became very tame/trusting. Hiero, a Leopard Tortoise, over the 4 years I had her, went from hiding whenever I was near to allowing me to get withing 6-8 feet of her enclosure...VERY shy!


----------



## alita (Dec 2, 2012)

It is very interesting to hear about other's tortoises behaviours. I also handfeed mine a lot, and stroke their heads and they are fine about it. They have also been around humans since day one so, hopefully we'll keep being friends. I love to think that they are lifetime companions, and I think it's very important that they trust us. =)


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 2, 2012)

My aldabra is happy enough to chase me if I enter his enclosure. Chasing after my toes and happily gnaw at them...
Also at my finger if I try to hand feed him, although with careful move, it seems that he is happy to have me touch his neck and head.


----------



## SDDTMama (Dec 3, 2012)

Owen will come out of his hide about 90% of the time when I call to him. Once he's come out of his hide, if I need to take him out of his enclosure for any reason (to soak him or take him outside to roam around) I lay my hand down on the side opposite to where Owen is at the time and wait for him to walk across the enclosure and into my hand. I won't pick him up until he's climbed completely into my palm. We do this at least once a day (sometimes two or three times, depending on how many times it appears to me that Owen might want out of his enclosure for a little bit).
My boyfriend couldn't believe it the first time I showed him! (I think he was jealous . . .)


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Whenever I put my Female Russian Tortoise in a place she has never been, she immediately runs to my feet. I don't know why, but I do know she will only eat if I served her. Maybe she likes me? I don't know the reason. But I would consider that tamed


----------



## pineapple (Dec 4, 2012)

SDDTMama said:


> Owen will come out of his hide about 90% of the time when I call to him. Once he's come out of his hide, if I need to take him out of his enclosure for any reason (to soak him or take him outside to roam around) I lay my hand down on the side opposite to where Owen is at the time and wait for him to walk across the enclosure and into my hand. I won't pick him up until he's climbed completely into my palm. We do this at least once a day (sometimes two or three times, depending on how many times it appears to me that Owen might want out of his enclosure for a little bit).
> My boyfriend couldn't believe it the first time I showed him! (I think he was jealous . . .)



That is awesome. What type of tortoise do you have?


----------



## marginatawhisperer (Dec 4, 2012)

My marginatas I consider half tame, but it has helped that I made a broad door in the side of their table, coupling it with our dining table. Then we can see directly into their habitat and avoid looking from above. They seem to interact more now and eagerly from time to time take a walk on our table, looking for crumbs, examining stuff etc.. Also, if they have to be handled, the "flight time" in the air is shorter and lower. We now see eye to eye.


----------



## alita (Dec 4, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> My aldabra is happy enough to chase me if I enter his enclosure. Chasing after my toes and happily gnaw at them...
> Also at my finger if I try to hand feed him, although with careful move, it seems that he is happy to have me touch his neck and head.



Aldabra wow!!! it must be amazing to have one!! you must have a big house yourself hehe awesome I don't know anyone who owns one




marginatawhisperer said:


> My marginatas I consider half tame, but it has helped that I made a broad door in the side of their table, coupling it with our dining table. Then we can see directly into their habitat and avoid looking from above. They seem to interact more now and eagerly from time to time take a walk on our table, looking for crumbs, examining stuff etc.. Also, if they have to be handled, the "flight time" in the air is shorter and lower. We now see eye to eye.



That's very convinient and a very good idea!




SDDTMama said:


> Owen will come out of his hide about 90% of the time when I call to him. Once he's come out of his hide, if I need to take him out of his enclosure for any reason (to soak him or take him outside to roam around) I lay my hand down on the side opposite to where Owen is at the time and wait for him to walk across the enclosure and into my hand. I won't pick him up until he's climbed completely into my palm. We do this at least once a day (sometimes two or three times, depending on how many times it appears to me that Owen might want out of his enclosure for a little bit).
> My boyfriend couldn't believe it the first time I showed him! (I think he was jealous . . .)



amazing! yeah what kind of tortoise?


cool ... an aldabra must be amazing Yellow turtle! And SDDTmama, that is so cool that he climbs into your hand, I am jealous too heheh


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 4, 2012)

alita said:


> Aldabra wow!!! it must be amazing to have one!! you must have a big house yourself hehe awesome I don't know anyone who owns one



It's awesome, but we have many members who own aldabra and we have the thread to discuss on aldabra in this forum. Please take a look sometime


----------



## Carol S (Dec 4, 2012)

I have Russian tortoises and Desert tortoises. My youngest Russian that I have had since a hatching is very tame and will come when I call him. He likes me to rub his neck and head. Most of my adult Russians are pretty tame and will come over when they see that I have food or they hear me calling when its time for them to eat. 

The most personable seem to be the Deserts as they seem to really enjoy interaction with me and are very curious. If I am doing some gardening in their enclosure they have to come over to see what I am doing and crawl all over me. They remind me of little toddlers. My Desert torts are 5 years old. 

Each tortoise I have seems to have their own personality. They are each so special in their own way.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 4, 2012)

alita said:


> *to what extent can tortoises be tame. // So, do you have anything to share? are your tortoises tame?*


----------



## SDDTMama (Dec 5, 2012)

pineapple said:


> That is awesome. What type of tortoise do you have?





alita said:


> amazing! yeah what kind of tortoise?
> And SDDTmama, that is so cool that he climbs into your hand, I am jealous too heheh





Carol S said:


> *The most personable seem to be the Deserts* as they seem to really enjoy interaction with me and are very curious. If I am doing some gardening in their enclosure they have to come over to see what I am doing and crawl all over me. They remind me of little toddlers.



Owen is a 3 or 4 month old Mojave (California) desert tortoise. I have had him since he was a hatchling. He is *very* curious, and he *loves* his daily "walks" out in our backyard. Getting out of his tortoise table to explore the world around him seems to be his biggest motivation to climb onto my palm. (Although I'm sure the hibiscus flowers I offer as rewards once he's done so don't hurt, either . . .)


----------



## alita (Dec 6, 2012)

Carol S said:


> I have Russian tortoises and Desert tortoises. My youngest Russian that I have had since a hatching is very tame and will come when I call him. He likes me to rub his neck and head. Most of my adult Russians are pretty tame and will come over when they see that I have food or they hear me calling when its time for them to eat.
> 
> The most personable seem to be the Deserts as they seem to really enjoy interaction with me and are very curious. If I am doing some gardening in their enclosure they have to come over to see what I am doing and crawl all over me. They remind me of little toddlers. My Desert torts are 5 years old.
> 
> Each tortoise I have seems to have their own personality. They are each so special in their own way.



That's too cute, you are right some of them are like toddlers, and all of them are special




ALDABRAMAN said:


> alita said:
> 
> 
> > *to what extent can tortoises be tame. // So, do you have anything to share? are your tortoises tame?*



Oh man, my heart just stopped!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!! They let you caress they heads!That's pure trust. They seem so happy. And that's the ideal set up. I wish I could have one ! Who know maybe one day.... ( i might hit the jackpot lol ) 
Thank you so much for sharing




alita said:


> Carol S said:
> 
> 
> > I have Russian tortoises and Desert tortoises. My youngest Russian that I have had since a hatching is very tame and will come when I call him. He likes me to rub his neck and head. Most of my adult Russians are pretty tame and will come over when they see that I have food or they hear me calling when its time for them to eat.
> ...





how long do aldabras take to grow up to full adult size? I'm in love.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 6, 2012)

That is an awesome shot, Greg.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 6, 2012)

My tort doesn't really like being handled. Great pics all you guys!


----------



## Tortus (Dec 9, 2012)

I think my leopard's too young to really be tame. But I'm paranoid about handling it too much right now. I don't want to add any stress, especially during the cooler winter months. I'll probably handle it more after a year old.

It is curious though. I put a big repti ramp water bowl in there this morning and it kept circling around it trying to figure out what it was.


----------



## bigred (Dec 9, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> alita said:
> 
> 
> > *to what extent can tortoises be tame. // So, do you have anything to share? are your tortoises tame?*



Great picture, I have noticed you havent been as active forum. We enjoy your pictures and info


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 10, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> alita said:
> 
> 
> > *to what extent can tortoises be tame. // So, do you have anything to share? are your tortoises tame?*



VERY cool pic!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 4, 2013)

My kiddos are pretty tame too. They hang around feet when they are first placed outside then come back around my feet when they want to go back inside. My bigger one lets me rub his head when he is soaking


----------

